# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Is USA still governed by the crown?

## timosman

How would you prove/disprove it?

----------


## timosman

Are we still being governed by people with crooked teeth?

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Yeah baby.  Yeeeeeaah.  

Giving this thread it's fair due.

----------


## Republicanguy

No. The warrior Mr Washington made it so it no longer would be. Seriously, I don't get some of the mad postings on the forum, I am not surprised why a liberty candidate doesn't get elected, freedom to the hilt is madness, just like taking away too much, like in other countries.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Pssh, I wish. The monarchy is far more sensible than "republican democracy".

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Obviously



Oh, _crown_...

No, it isn't (alas).

----------


## timosman

> Pssh, I wish. The monarchy is far more sensible than "republican democracy".


"republican democracy" doesn't think so.... or maybe it does? How else would they offload so much power to the state?

----------


## timosman

@r3volution 3.0 A very subtle segue, I am sure nobody noticed when it got deleted.

----------


## osan

> How would you prove/disprove it?



Define "crown".

----------


## timosman

> Define "crown".




Elizabeth II is the living embodiment of the Crown in each of her realms


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Crown

----------


## Firestarter

By chance, I stumbled upon a list of the members of the Committee of 300 of Queen Elizabeth...

There are of course lots of Royals, Rothschilds and Rockefellers in the list
Andrew Duke of York; Charles Prince of Wales; Philip Duke of Edinburgh; William Prince of Wales. 
Princess Beatrix; Prince Constantijn; Mabel (widow of Prince Friso); King Willem-Alexander.
Prince Albert II of Belgium.
Prince Juan Carlos of Spain.

Benjamin de Rothschild; David Rene de Rothschild; Evelyn de Rothschild; Leopold de Rothschild; Baron Jacob Rothschild.
David Rockefeller Jr.; Nicholas Rockefeller.

A huge amount of politicians and business executives in the US
George HW Bush  ex-US President.
Lloyd Blankfein  CEO Goldman-Sachs.
Wesley Clark  Rhodes Scholar.
Bill Clinton  ex-US President.
Gary Cohn  President and COO of Goldman Sachs.
Bill Gates  ex-CEO Microsoft, worth $61 billion.
Al Gore  ex-US Vice President.
Henry Kissinger  ex-US Secretary of State.
Stephen A. Schwarzman  CEO Blackstone Group, worth $4.7 billion.
George Soros net worth $20 billion.
Joseph Stiglitz  former Chief Economist of World Bank (supposed whistleblower).
James Jr. Woolsey  ex-head of CIA, Rhodes Scholar.

Some other interesting names
Charles Bronfman  Canadian Jew, worth $2 billion.
Edgar Bronfman Jr.  ex-CEO of Warner Music Group.
Stefano Delle Chiaie  connected to Operation Condor.
Vittorio Emanuele Prince of Naples  member of P2 masonic lodge.
Etienne Davignon  chairman of Bilderberg.
Mikhail Gorbachev  Ex-Chairman of the Soviet Union.
Rupert Murdoch  US-Australian media mogul, Director of NewsCorp.
Shimon Peres  ex-PM of Israel.
Joseph Alois Ratzinger  deposed Pope Benedict XVI.

It's almost a "philanthropic" group really, I guess that's why so many were awarded a Nobel Prize: http://themillenniumreport.com/2015/...-who-are-they/


The Committee of 300 is effectively controlled by the Order of the Garter: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6512082

----------


## donnay

Do some research on:

Titles Of Nobility: the original Thirteenth Amendment.

Ref:
http://www.let.rug.nl/usa/essays/gen...3th-amendment/
https://www.nationallibertyalliance....0Amendment.pdf

----------


## osan

> Elizabeth II is the living embodiment of the Crown in each of her realms
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Crown


Very difficult to say in any case.  UK is the most evil government on the planet, bar none.  Nobody else comes close.  That said, who can know the real internal structure of "the crown"?  Is it the Queen?  Banks?  I have no idea.

That said, I feel fairly confident in my suspicion that the "crown" has held significant influence over American politics since forever, which given the nature of the "revolution", makes little sense and further leading me to wonder what that even was really about.  Consider how easily we were baited into both world wars.  The Lusitania incident was a childishly transparent play by the filthy British to save their own worthless bacon by dragging the stupid Americans into a fight they could not win by any means, as Germany beat them stupid.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Very difficult to say in any case.  UK is the most evil government on the planet, bar none.  Nobody else comes close.  That said, who can know the real internal structure of "the crown"?  Is it the Queen?  Banks?  I have no idea.
> 
> That said, I feel fairly confident in my suspicion that the "crown" has held significant influence over American politics since forever, which given the nature of the "revolution", makes little sense and further leading me to wonder what that even was really about.  Consider how easily we were baited into both world wars.  The Lusitania incident was a childishly transparent play by the filthy British to save their own worthless bacon by dragging the stupid Americans into a fight they could not win by any means, as Germany beat them stupid.


The revolution never ended it just went underground, some of the founding fathers were sincere and others wanted to make Americans think they were free so they could be manipulated with plausible deniability.

For the most part the traitors have won.




> That will end in my lifetime I hope.
> 
> *Daniel 7:4*
> 
>   “The first _was_ like a *lion*, and  had  *eagle's wings*: I beheld till *the wings thereof were plucked*, and it  was  lifted up from the earth, and made stand upon the feet as a man, and  a  man's heart was given to it.” 
> 
> King James Version (KJV)





> Who else controls us and has a Lion for a symbol?

----------


## Anti Globalist

It is governed by the deep state.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It is governed by the deep state.


And the crown rules the deepstate.

----------


## timosman

I don't think Elizabeth II likes Mr. Trump very much. Her government was out of control.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I was thinking about this at work today.  Isn't it true that all but one of our presidents has a linage that can be traced back to King John of England?

----------


## Firestarter

> Isn't it true that all but one of our presidents has a linage that can be traced back to King John of England?


 There are lots of stories that all (or most) US Presidents are interrelated.
If the US were a “democracy”, I wouldn’t expect this.


A 12-year-old girl, BridgeAnne d’Avignon, traced the lineage of 42 of all 43 US Presidents to King John of England.
Only President Martin van Buren wasn’t related to King John.

Prior to d’Avignon’s discovery, genealogists were only able to link 22 families of US presidents: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...lish-king.html


George Washington was of royal blood.
John F. Kennedy was tied to the Kings of Ireland, like Ronald Reagan.

According to Brooks-Baker, George Bush is closely related to every European Monarch both on and off the throne, including Queen Elizabeth II, Duchess Sarah "Fergy" Ferguson and even the late Princess Diana. His ancestry traces back to England's King Charles II.

Bill Clinton’s mother’s ancestry can be traced back to King Henry III who ruled England from 1227 to 1272. Bill Clinton's family is blood related to Gerald Ford and Jimmy Carter. Ford was also related to Richard Nixon and George Bush.

A group called Burke's Peerage has researched royal bloodlines since 1826. They predicted the outcome of every presidential election correctly in almost two centuries*:* http://www.british-israel.us/407.html 

See the chart with 25 closely related US Presidents.
**

----------


## Anti Globalist

> There are lots of stories that all (or most) US Presidents are interrelated.
> If the US were a “democracy”, I wouldn’t expect this.
> 
> 
> A 12-year-old girl, BridgeAnne d’Avignon, traced the lineage of 42 of all 43 US Presidents to King John of England.
> Only President Martin van Buren wasn’t related to King John.
> 
> Prior to d’Avignon’s discovery, genealogists were only able to link 22 families of US presidents: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...lish-king.html
> 
> ...


That's crazy.  We created this country to get away from kings and queens but most presidents ended up being descendants of royalty.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Now it makes sense why current Presidents don't go after former presidents.

"I can't go after that guy.  He's blood related to me.  We got to stick together.  We're Family."

Also, where does Donald Trump fit into this?  I'm assuming he's also a descendant of royalty.  I've even heard people say he and Hillary are distant cousins.

----------


## Firestarter

> We created this country to get away from  kings and queens but most presidents ended up being descendants of  royalty.


 There has been some genuine opposition from the US  against the British dictatorship. By Constitution the US is no colony  (unlike for example Canada, Australia and New Zealand).
But I think it goes to far that "we" created the US (whatever that could mean for somebody surviving in the Netherlands)...





> Also, where does Donald Trump fit into this?  I'm assuming he's also a descendant of royalty.  I've even heard people say he and Hillary are distant cousins.


 I'm not sure if Trump is (only) a useful servant or also by blood one of the elite.
One of the things about the elite is that they are often very short (King Felipe of Spain is relatively tall though). Trump is longer than most of "them".

----------

